# horseshoe springs skull valley utah???



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

does anyone know if you can hunt horseshoe springs skull valley Utah? I was told about it years ago. 

thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

it good four snipe and mallerds; mud can be deep so watch out for that in some of places;


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes you can hunt it. No it's not the greatest place to hunt ducks. Timpie Springs is East of Horseshoe and would provide better opportunity for ducks. The water/mud at Timpie is deep and you will want a dog to retrieve downed birds.


----------



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

thanks for the replies!


----------

